# Logans Run: 2006 -2013



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Frank and Melanie, welcome to the forum. I am very sorry for the loss of your Logan. I added his name to the *GRF GOLDENS that passed in 2013-the List *
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t/124789-grf-goldens-passed-2013-list-17.html
Many of us understand how hard is to lose our precious goldens. Please feel free to tell us more about your sweet boy and post his picture.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Hi there -

Welcome. Very sorry to hear about your pup.

Try searching the forum, on a quick look I saw:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...uppy/187018-anyone-else-have-puppy-essex.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...uppy/121686-really-dont-know-where-start.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...in-discussion/145586-trying-find-puppy-2.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...nded-breeders-southern-california-area-2.html


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry to read of the loss of Logan. Hemangio has taken far too many of our goldies.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

A little about Logan. He was classified "honey" color, though my wife and 
I always said he had a coat of many colors. In the sun he actually looked
honey but when he stepped into a shaded area, his coat would take on a reddish
hue. He had "tiger stripes" on both his shoulders that ran down to just above
his elbows. These stripes were his signature from puppyhood to his final
year. Logan had a calm demeanor about him that always put people at ease.
He had a disdain for chasing tennis balls yet in my in-laws pool he would
retrieve his decoy until we had to make him leave the water. He was my
truck buddy for seven years and was always ready to go whenever I picked
up my keys.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss of your Logan.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of your boy Logan--he was too young! We've had 2 goldens succumb to hemangio--it's awful! I'm glad you found our forum tho--there's a lot of great people and resources here.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

RIP Logan. Sounds like he was a great dog! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Logan sounds like he was a wonderful friend and companion.
I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

*Logan*

Thank you all, he really was a great dog.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

You'll see him again, just believe!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Logan, my thoughts and prayers go out to you.

Logan sounded like he was a wonderful and very special boy.

If you'd like to share some pictures of Logan, we would love to see him.

Godspeed Logan


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Logan surely left his mark in your families heart. 

Truck buddies are always missed. All of mine have been riding companions I miss all that have left me.

Take care and know so many here understand your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*

I am so very sorry!
Rest in peace, sweet Logan!
I will add him to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List, if you let me know what date.
Just private msg. me.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, but it sounds like he was an incredible dog. You were lucky to have each other. RIP


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

Logan was born on April 20, 2006 and passed on July 20, 2013. Seven wonderful
cherished years.


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

Logan was born on April 20, 2006 and passed on July 20, 2013. Seven Cherished
years.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Logan.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*

I am so very sorry about Logan.

I checked, and Logan is on the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-17.html#post3203754


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

Still new at this, so just bear with me, Karen. Logan was born on April 20, 2006
and passed on July 20, 2013.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Logan. Run free dear boy


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that your Logan has passed on to the bridge. Run free sweet Logan.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Logan


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Logan, he sounds like such a beautiful boy. We'd love to see some photos of him when you are ready. Lots of us have lost precious goldens so we all understand what you are going through.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Run free, Logan. Hemangiosarcoma is such an enemy of our breed. I have lost 3 to it.


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks to every one for your kind remarks. This is a very nice and helpful site. We
will visit often.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*



Karen519 said:


> I am so very sorry about Logan.
> 
> I checked, and Logan is on the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-17.html#post3203754


I see that Buddy's Mom added Logan to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss of Logan. It sound like he was an angel, just like my Ylan. It is beautiful to read he touched so many souls. My heart goes to you, I know how hard it is. 
Run free sweet Logan...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I lost my Desi to hemangio on July 1, so I know your pain. Play hard at the Bridge, Logan.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome. I am sorry for your loss. We have lost 4 goldens to hemangiosarcoma. Please share pictures and stories of Logan.


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

Logan loved his "soft" toys. He had a large bin filled to the overflow. And he was
always very selective in which would be his favorite toy of the day. He would look, sniff
move his inventory around with his nose discarding selections on the floor until at last
he found THE one. Then he would look at us wagging his tail until we agreed that he
had indeed made an excellent choice. He would trot off to the his favorite spot on the 
back lawn and work on it till he got bored then would nod off while resting his head on
said abused toy. Just a fun dog to watch. Miss you, buddy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*



Logans Run said:


> Logan loved his "soft" toys. He had a large bin filled to the overflow. And he was
> always very selective in which would be his favorite toy of the day. He would look, sniff
> move his inventory around with his nose discarding selections on the floor until at last
> he found THE one. Then he would look at us wagging his tail until we agreed that he
> ...


From your story and can just picture Logan choosing a toy! My dogs have such a toy box, too, but they don't choose a different toy every day.
I've lost two dogs to hemangiosarcoma, one Golden and one Samoyed.


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

How Logan got his name:
There was a sci-fi movie in the 70's called, Logans Run. The main character was a 
futuristic cop who chased down "runners" that failed to report for ,"renewal". His name
was, Logan and his best friend and partner was named, Francis. My name is Francis.
So, it was a no-brainer.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Aww..cute story about his name. I'm so sorry that he's gone and so terribly young. My heart breaks for all of us.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Logan. Love the story of how he got his name


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks, he was a good boy.


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks, they are always gone too soon.


----------



## Chewbacca10 (Jul 11, 2013)

So sorry about Logan (I remember that movie well . I lost my Chewbacca on July 9th to that same evil cancer. You will find this forum a place to go for comfort and to share your tears. --Peace


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

Logan had this way of raising his eyebrow whenever he thought you weren't quite
getting what he was trying to tell you. As if to say, let's try again.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww, patient boy with his "dense" people. I think most of their devotion comes because they find us to be totally incompetent.


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

Yesterday was two months since life became too hard for Logan and he had to say good bye. I no longer sit at the desk in the gym for he is no longer lying their as we waited
for my early morning client. And I am still very angry at that Unforgiving god of a 
parallel universe that allowed this deadly affliction to take him away. He endured many
surgeries in his first two years that should have earned him a long and healthy life.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry..


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry. There are some things I just can't do either...the memories are too painful.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Logan. It is so sad and overwhelming to lose the these amazing babies. They touch us so deep and Logan was so young. So sorry.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I was reading your thread again this morning and thinking of you. Coming back to an old thread at Bridge section is like visiting the grave of your loved one at the moment you feel sad. Many of us do that from time to time when pain arise again and you feel you have to tell it to someone who would understand. And we do understand. Hugs.


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

My wife is on a mission to find a new goldie. She is relentless, we have to be "interviewed" on Friday by a breeder. We shall see !


----------



## Heather C. (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi Logan's Run,

We are in Mammoth Lakes, CA and we have an Essex puppy. Her name is Molly, she is 4 months, mother Kate, father Knight. She kinda fell into our lap after both of our older dogs (not golden retrievers) died this spring/summer. We weren't planning on a pup this soon but she was for sale and we saw her, breeder checked out, had good references, etc. She is an absolutely beautiful dog. Personality-wise she is sweet and loving, loves our kids, a little shy with new people who come up to her but getting better (she's fine around people in general), loves other dogs, intelligent, sensitive, athletic outside but not hyper. We think she's great so far. We lost our last two dogs at 14 and 10, just 3 months apart, so we're hoping to have a decade or so before we have to say goodbye to another...

Heather


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

Enjoy your new pup. Logan had the same personality traits as your Molly. Very kind
and gentle and as a pup was a little shy towards strangers. He loved children and grew
to be a very social dog with many neighborhood "friends". He was also an Essex pup. he grew into a remarkable dog. We miss him terribly .


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

*met with breeder*

We met with the breeder last Friday and we were both very impressed with her. She is 
very professional in her approach. We met her two dogs, they were beautiful and friendly.
Our interview was interesting, wanting to know our needs and expectations, our home
environment, our commitment to one of her"babies" a she calls them. She is definitely
a serious breeder and will not sell one of her pups without thorough check out of a potential owner. She made it quite clear that will not give one of her pups to just any one who has the price. Came away with a good feeling.


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

*New Arrival*

We now have a new pup taking over our home and hearts. His name is,
Darby, 8 weeks old and a real,"Curious George". Into everything and very
self assured. He has beautiful confirmation and looks like he will be Big Boy.
Our breeder said he is very bright and very sweet dispositioned pup. We were
very lucky to get Darby he was from a litter of only six and the breeder
only every three to four years


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations on your new pup! We can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your new little guy. 

Hope you'll share some pictures of Darby with us.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations on the new arrival. Looking forward to pictures of Darby.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your new member of the family, little Darby. Hope you will find the time to post his pictures soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Darby*



Logans Run said:


> We now have a new pup taking over our home and hearts. His name is,
> Darby, 8 weeks old and a real,"Curious George". Into everything and very
> self assured. He has beautiful confirmation and looks like he will be Big Boy.
> Our breeder said he is very bright and very sweet dispositioned pup. We were
> ...


I am so very happy for you and Darby. We would love some pictures!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Great news! Congrats!!


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

So happy you have a new buddy to follow you around.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome Home Darby, may your house be full of Golden Joy!


----------



## Bryton2341 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm sorry for you loss, way to young to lose our best friends. My Bryton had Lymphoma in the colon and past very quickly this past week. I'm lost without him. 

Take care,


----------

